# Transformatori >  Svarkas pārveidošana

## GEmachine

Tipa man ir veca maiņstrāvas svarka, kurai trafa primārais tinums slēdzās starp 2 fāzēm (380V), ir doma izejā, visdrīzāk piekombinēt ārā, atsevišķā kastītē taisngriezi. Mājās mētājas man te 4gb pamatīgas diodes, kopā ar visiem radiatoriem - laikam 200A, it kā būtu kā reizē. Liktu es viņas točno uzreiz turpat, kur spailes slēdzās, savukārt spailes aiz diodēm. Iet tā lieta? Ja tā būtu 1fāzes svarka, tad būtu pārliecināts, ka viss šancēs, bet kā ir šajā gadījumā, tās 2 fāzes kaut ko maina tur?  ::

----------


## Didzis

Fāzēm nav nekadas nozīmes. Starp fāzi un nulli Tev vienkārši ir 220V, bet starp divām fāzēm 380V. Diodes mierīgi vari likt un viss darbosies. Cita lieta, ka Tev būs pulsējoša līdzstrāva un pēc tiltiņa  vēl prasās drosele.

----------


## GEmachine

Varbūt vari nedaudz sīkāk par to droseli. Kādu tieši un kā tieši likt?

----------

